

Cross-Event Search - dungwiz
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/cross-event-search/

======
james33
I've been using SeatGeek for my ticket searching for years now, glad to see
they are still rolling out innovative new features like this. Their web app
really puts all other ticketing sites to shame (I'm talking to you StubHub and
Ticketmaster).

------
smackfu
I wanted to check this out for UConn Women's Basketball games (which are the
most popular sport in this state) and got this bizarre search result back:

[http://seatgeek.com/university-of-connecticut-vollyball-
at-b...](http://seatgeek.com/university-of-connecticut-vollyball-at-boston-
college-womens-hockey-tickets/hockey/2014-02-01-3-pm/1809101/)

~~~
ericwaller
Eric from SeatGeek here. Do you happen to remember what you searched for? I'd
be happy to take a look at why you got that odd result. "uconn women's
basketball" seems to work for me (I get [http://seatgeek.com/connecticut-
huskies-womens-basketball-ti...](http://seatgeek.com/connecticut-huskies-
womens-basketball-tickets?oq=uconn+women%27s+basketball)), but I can imagine
there are plenty of queries which are less well-behaved.

~~~
smackfu
I searched for "uconn women." It looks like someone fixed the event I posted,
which was the top hit. It now says it's a hockey game, while before it said it
was UConn volleyball vs. Boston College hockey.

------
escapekey
This looks alarmingly useful. Can't believe it didn't already exist.

~~~
iaskwhy
Can you explain why it's that useful? I'm honestly trying to understand the
problem this might solve. (I'm not in anyway saying this doesn't solve any
problem!)

~~~
Qworg
Let's say you want to see a particular event that happens multiple times (like
a play) in your area.

This allows you to search for the best seats in every instance of that event
so you can make the best single selection.

~~~
iaskwhy
Oh, that's a good example, thanks! I followed the article but it had an
example with sports and, unlike a play, I believe not every game is exactly
the same. So, yes, it does indeed sound like something that solves a problem,
I've had it before myself a couple of times with plays with short runs.

~~~
pbreit
The same thing happens in baseball where the team might play 4 consecutive
games against the same team.

~~~
iaskwhy
I also didn't know about this, my lack of knowledge of American sports is
showing. :)

